# Kreg Multi-Mark



## NiteWalker

Good review, though I have my doubts if it's an accurate 90*; some of the reviews mentioned slop in the part where the ruler locks down.

I thought about it though; not too expensive lately.


----------



## gko

I picked it up awhile ago and I use it mainly to transfer measurements. Slips into my pocket and is light so easy to carry around. Used it line up cabinet doors, transfer thickness to TS, and a host of other transfers. Measuring inside cabinet is difficult with just a tape so this being 6" just measure side wall to device and add 6". Quick and dirty 90 and 45 degrees on narrow stock is ok. I don't trust it for fine work but very handy in general carpentry.


----------

